# أكبر موسوعة كيميائية على التورنت ؟؟ موسوعة ممتازة ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذه الموسوعة .......
ملاحظة : يجب تنزيل برنامج تورنت لتحميل الكتب وهذا رابط البرنامج​http://soft.vip600.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=4455
أو

http://soft.vip600.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=4451
أو

Analytical chemistry :

Electrochemical Analysis :
Analytical Electrochemistry 2d Ed - Jospeh Wang
Digital Simulation in Electrochemistry 3rd ed - Dieter Britz
ELECTROCHEMICAL METHODS Fundamentals and Applications - Allen J. Bard
ELECTROCHEMISTRY AND CORROSION SCIENCE - Nestor Perez
Electrochemistry in Nonaqueous Solutions - Kosuke Izutsu
ELECTROCHEMISTRY OF ORGANIC COMPOUNDS - DE. WALTPIER LOB
Electrochemistry of Organic Compounds - Lorenz
ELECTROCHEMISTRY OF SEMICONDUCTORS AND ELECTRONICS Processes and Devices - John McHardy
Electrochemistry of Silicon Instrumentation, Science, Materials and Applications - Volker Lehmann
ELECTROCHEMISTRY Principles, Methods, and Applications - CHRISTOPHER M. A. BRETT
FUNDAMENTALS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY 2d Ed - V. S. BAGOTSKY
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 16- B. E. CONWAY
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 18 - RALPH E. WHITE
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 31 - J. OM. BOCKRIS
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 32 - B. E. CONWAY
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 33 - B. E. CONWAY
MODERN ASPECTS OF ELECTROCHEMISTRY No. 34 - B. E. CONWAY
Organic ELECTROCHEMISTRY 4th Ed - Henning Lund
Principles of Electrochemistry 2d Ed - Ladislav Kavan
Techniques and Mechanisms in Electrochemistry - P.A. Christensenand A. Hamnett
The CRC Handbook of Solid State Electrochemistry - P.J. Gellings
VOLUME 1 MODERN ELECTROCHEMISTRY 2d ed Ionics - John OM. Bockris
VOLUME 2A MODERN ELECTROCHEMISTRY SECOND EDITION Fundamentals of Electrodics - Amulya K. N. Reddy

General :
Dean's Analytical Chemistry Handbook 2d ed - Pradyot Patnaik
Encyclopedia Of Physical Science And Technology 3E Analytical Chemistry - Ulrich J. Krull
Handbook Of Instrumental Techniques For Analytical CHemistry - Fran A.Settle
Handbook of Residue Analytical Methods for Agrochemicals VOLUME 1,2 - Philip W Lee
how to use excel in analytical chemistry and in general scientific data analysis - Robert de Levie
Introduction to multivariate calibration in analytical chemistry.PDF
Modern Analyitical Chreymistry - David Harvey
Principles and Practice of Analytical Chemistry 5th ed - F.W. Fifield
Sample Preparation Techniques in Analytical Chemistry - SOMENATH MITRA
Treatise On Applied Analytical Chemistry - Vittorio Villavecchia
Valid Analytical Methods and Procedures - Christopher Burgess
VALIDATION OF ANALYTICAL CHEMISTRY

Mass Analysis :

Mass spectrometry :
Advances in Forensic Applications of Mass Spectrometry - Jehuda Yinon
Encyclopedia Of Chemical Technology Vol 15 4th ed Lasers To Mass Spectrometry - Watcher
Inorganic Mass Spectrometry Fundamentals and Applications - David H.Smith
INTEGRATED STRATEGIES FOR DRUG DISCOVERY USING MASS SPECTROMETRY - MIKE S. LEE
Liquid Chromatography Mass Spectrometry An Introduction - Robert E. Ardrey
Mass Spectrometry and Genomic Analysis - J. NICHOLAS HOUSBY
MASS SPECTROMETRY BASICS - Christopher G. Herbert
Mass Spectrometry of Inorganic, Coordination and Organometallic Compounds Tools Techniques Tips - William Henderson
MASS SPECTROMETRY OF POLYMERS - Giorgio Montaudo

Qualitative inorganic analysis :
Vogel's Textbook Of Macro And SemiMicro Qualitative Inorganic Analysis 5th ed - G.Svehla

Qualitative organic analysis :
A TEXT-BOOK OF PRACTICAL ORGANIC CHEMISTRY INCLUDING QUALITATIVE ORGANIC ANALYSIS - ARTHUR I. VOGEL

Quantitative analysis :
Chemometric Techniques for Quantitative Analysis - Richard Kramer
Vogel's TEXTBOOK OF QUANTITATIVE CHEMICAL ANALYSIS 5th ed - G H Jeffery

Separation Science :

Adsorption :
ADSORPTION ANALYSIS EQUILIBRIA AND KINETICS - Duong D. Do
Adsorption and Diffusion In Zeolites - A Computational Study
Adsorption by Powders and Porous Solids Principles, Methodology and Applications - Frangoise Rouquerol
Adsorption Engineering - MOTOYUKI SUZUKl
Adsorption onto Heterogeneous Porous Materials Equilibria and Kinetics
Adsorption, Surface Area and Porosity 2d ED - S.J.Gregg

chromatography :
Analytical Gas Chromatography 2d ed - Walter Jennings
Basic Gas Chromatography - Harold M.McNair
Capillary Gas Chromatography in Food Control And Research - R wittkowski
Chiral Chromatography - Thomas E. Beesley
Chiral Pollutants Distribution, Toxicity and Analysis by Chromatography and Capillary Electrophoresis - Imran Ali
Chiral Separation Techniques 2d ed - G. Subramanian
Chromatographic Analysis of Environmental and Food Toxicants - Takayuki Shibamoto
Chromatographic Detectors Design, Function, and Operation - Raymond P
Chromatographic Methods 5th Edition - A. Braithwaite
Chromatography Handbook Of Hplc - Elena Katz
Chromatography Theory - Jach Cases
Column Handbook For Size Esclusion Chromatography - Chi-san Wu
Data Analysis and Signal Processing in Chromatography - Attila Felinger
Encyclopedia of Chromatography - Jack Cazes
Food Analysis By Hlpc 2d ed - Leo Nollet
Gas Chromatography Analytical Chemistry by Open Learning 2nd Ed - Ian A. Fowlis
Gas Chromatography and Mass Spectrometry A Practical Guide - Fulton G Kitson
Handbook of Size Exclusion Chromatography - Chi-san Wu
Illustrated Pocket Dictionary of Chromatography - Paul C. Sadek
Introduction to Modern Liquid Chromatography 2nd Edition - L. R. Snyder
LCMS APPLICATIONS IN DRUG DEVELOPMENT - Mike S. Lee
Liquid Chromatography Column Theory -Raymond P. W. Scott
Modern Advances in Chromatography - Freitag R.
Modern Practice Of Gas Chromatography 4th ed - Robert L.Grob
Multidimensional Chromatography - Luigi Mondello
On-Line LC-NMR and Related Techniques - Klaus Albert
Practical HPLC Method Development 2nd Edition - Liyod Snyder
Sample Preparation in Chromatography
Static Headspace-Gas Chromatography Theory and Practice - Bruno Kolb
Structure elucidation by NMR in organic chemistry - Eberhard Breitmaier
The HPLC Solvent Guide 2nd Edition - Paul C. Sadek
Troubleshooting Lc Systems A Comprehensive Approach To Troubleshooting Lc Equipment and Separations - John W. Dolan

Crystallization :
Crystallization 4th Ed - J. W. Mullin
Crystallization Process Systems - A.G. Jones

Distillation :
Fundamentals of multicomponent distillation - C.D.Holland
Industrial Fermentations - Paul W. Allen
Reactive distillation - kai Sundmacher

General :
Encyclopedia of Separation Science - Michael Cooke
Modern Derivatization Methods for Separation Sciences - Toshimasa Toyo'oka
Tandem Techniques - R. P. W. Scott

Spectroscopic Analysis :
A Complete Introduction To Modern Nmr Spectroscopy - Roger S.Macomber
An Introduction to Analytical Atomic Spectrometry - L. Ebdon
Analytical Atomic Spectrometry with Flames and Plasmas - JoseA A. C. Broekaert
Dispersion, Complex Analysis and Optical Spectroscopy Classical Theory - T. Asakura
Glow Discharge Plasmas in Analytical Spectroscopy - R. Kenneth Marcus
HANDBOOK OF INFRARED SPECTROSCOPY OF ULTRATHIN FILMS - Valeri P. Tolstoy
High Performance Computations in NMR - Wyndham Bolling Blanton
Infrared Spectroscopy Fundamentals and Applications - Barbar Stuart
Infrared spectroscopy in clinical chemistry,using chemometric calibration techniques - Proefschrift Groningen
Laser Spectroscopy Basic Concepts and Instrumentation 3rd Ed - Wolfgang Demtroder.djv
MOLECULAR SPECTROSCOPY - IRA N. LEVINE
Nuclear Magnetic Resonance Spectroscopy An introduction To Principles Applications and experimental Methods - Joseph B. Lambert
Principles of Fluorescence Spectroscopy 2d Ed - Joseph R. Lakowicz
Principles of nonlinear optical spectroscopy - Mukamel.S
Raman Spectroscopy for Chemical Analysis - RICHARD L. McCREERY
Spectroscopy Chemistry NMR FTIR MS - Silverstein
Spectroscopy of Rocks and Minerals, and Principles of Spectroscopy - Roger N. Clark

Thermal Analysis :

Calorimetry :
Fluorescence Quantum Efficiency And Optical Heating Efficiency In Laser Crystals And Glasses By Laser Calorimetry
Reaction Calorimetry

General :
Handbook Of Thermal Analysis Of Construction Materials - V.S. Ramachandran
Introdution To Thermal Analysis Techniques And Applications 2d ed - Michael E. Brown
Thermal Analysis 3rd ed - Wesley Wendlandt
Thermal Analysis Fundamentals and Applications to Polymer Science 2d Ed - T. Hatakeyama
Thermal Analysis of Materials - Marcel Dekker
Thermal Analysis of Polymeric Materials - Bernhard Wunderlich

Biochemistry :
AN INTRODUCTION TO COMPUTATIONAL BIOCHEMISTRY - C. Stan Tsai
Analytical BioChemistry 3rd ed - David J. Holme
Basic Concepts in Biochemistry A Student's Survival Guide 2d ed - Hiram F. Gilbert
BIOANALYTICAL CHEMISTRY - Susan R. Mikkelsen
Biochemistry 3 ed - Lippincott
Biochemistry 5th ed - Jeremy M. Berg, John L. Tymoczko, Lubert Stryer
Biochemistry of Lipids, Lipoproteins and Membranes, 4th edition - .E. Vance, J.E. Vance
Biochemistry of Signal Transduction and Regulation 3d ed - Gerhard Krauss
Biochemistry The Chemical Reactions Of Living Cells 2d Ed Vols 1&2 - David E. Metzler
Biochemistry The Molecular Basis of Life - Trudy McKee, James R McKee
BIOINORGANIC CHEMISTRY A Short Course - ROSETTE M
Color Atlas Of Biochemistry 2d ed - Jan Koolman, Klaus-Heinrich Rohm
Computational Biochemistry and BioPhysics - Oren M.Becker
Encyclopedia of Physical Science and Technology - Biochemistry - 3rd Ed
Flavonoids - Andersen, Markham
Harper's Illustrated Biochemistry - Robert K. Murray, Darryl K. Granner, Peter A. Mayes, Victor W. Rodwell
Inorganic Biochemistry of Iron Metabolism From Molecular Mechanisms to Clinical Consequences 2d ed - Robert Crichton
Laboratory Experiments For General , Organic and Biochemistry 4th ed - Bettelheim
Lehninger Principles of Biochemistry, Fourth Edition - David L. Nelson, Michael M. Cox
Marks Basic Medical Biochemistry A Clinical Approach, 2nd Edition - Colleen Smith
Modern Experimental Biochemistry 3rd ed - Rodney Boyer
The Biochemistry of Inorganic Polyphosphates 2d Ed - I S Kulaev
Thermodynamics of Biochemical Reactions - Robert A. Alberty
Toxicological Chemistry and Biochemistry, Third Edition - Stanley E. Manahan

Others :
Chemistry Demystified - Linda D. Williams
College Chemistry - Jerome L. Rosenberg
Lectures Notes For Chemical Students Embracing Mineral And Organic Chemistry - Frankland Edward.PDF
Periodic Table of the Elements
SCHAUMS OUTLINE OF THEORY AND PROBLEMS OF COLLEGE CHEMISTRY 8th Ed - JEROME L. ROSENBERG
SCIENCE Of EVERYDAY THINGS volume 1 REAL-LIFE CHEMISTRY - NEIL SCHLAGER
Solving General Chemistry Problems 5th ED - R. Nelson Smith
Stimulating Concepts in Chemistry - J. Fraser Stoddart
The Golden Book of Chemistry Experiments -Robert Brent
Theory and Problems of BEGINNING CHEMISTRY 3rd Ed - David E. Goldberg
Visions of the Future Chemistry and Life Science - J. M. T. Thompson

Inorganic chemistry :
A COMPREHENSIVE TREATISE INORGANIC AND THEORETICAL CHEMISTRY Vol II - J. W. MELLOR
A text book Of Inorganic Chemistry - K. Newton Friend
Chemical applications of group theory 3rd ed - Cotton F Albert
Chemistry of the Elements, 2nd Ed - A. Earnshaw
Diazo chemistry II - H. Zollinger
Encyclopedia Of Physical Science And Technology 3rd ed - Inorganic Chemistry
Handbook of Preparative Inorganic Chemistry Vol 1 2d ed - George Brauer
Handbook of Preparative Inorganic Chemistry Vol 2 2d ed - George Brauer
Infrared and Raman Spectra of Inorganic and Coordination Compounds Applications in Coordination, Organometallic, and Bioinorganic Chemistry - Kazuo Nakamoto
Inorganic and Organometallic Polymers - Ronald D. Archer
Inorganic Chemistry 3rd ed - Gary L. Miessler
inorganic laboratory preparations
Modern inorganic chemistry AN INTERMEDIATE TEXT - C. CHAMBERS
Practical Inorganic Chemistry - Vorobyova, Dunaeva & Ippolito
Progress in Inorganic Chemistry, Vol. 51 - Kenneth D. Karlin
Synthetic Inorganic Chemistry A Course of Laboratory And Classroom Study For First Year College Students - Arthur A. Blanchard
Transition Metal and Rare Earth Compounds III Excited States, Transitions, Interactions - Hartmut Yersin

Mineralogy :
Chemistry of Precious Metals - S.A. COTTON
Elements of Mineralogy Adapted To The Use Of Seminaries and Private Students - J Comstock
Outline of Mineralogy, Geology and Mineralogical Analysis - T. Thomson

Nuclear chemistry :
Nuclear Fission and Cluster Radioactivity An Energy-Density Functional Approach - M. A. Hooshyar

Organic chemistry :
A Guidebook to Mechanism in Organic Chemistry - Peter Sykes
A Text-Book Of Practical Organic Chemistry Including Qualitative Organic Analysis 3rd ed -Vogel Arthur
Advanced Organic Chemistry - Warren
Advanced Organic Chemistry Part A 4th ed - Francis A.Carey
Advanced Organic Chemistry Part B 4th ed - Francis A.Carey
Advanced Organic Synthesis METHODS AND TECHNIQUES - RICHARD S. MONSON
AN ADVANCED LABORATORY MANUAL OF ORGANIC CHEMISTRY -MICHAEL HEIDELBERGER
Chemistry Of Organic Fluorine Compounds II - Attila E. Pavlath
Comprehensive Organic Transformations - Richard Larock
CRC HANDBOOK of tables for ORGANIC COMPOUND IDENTIFICATION 3rd Ed - ZVI RAPPOPORT
Diazo chemistry I - H. Zollinger
Exercises in Synthetic Organic Chemistry - CHIARA GHIRON
GLOSSARY OF TERMS USED IN PHYSICAL ORGANIC CHEMISTRY
HANDBOOK OF ORGANOPALLADIUM CHEMISTRY FOR ORGANIC SYNTHESIS Volume 2 - Ei-ichi Negishi
March's Advanced Organic Chemistry Reactions, Mechanisms and Structure 5th Edition - Michael B. Smith
Mechanism And Theory In Organic Chemistry - Ihomas H. Lowry
Orbital Interaction Theory of Organic Chemistry, 2d Ed - Arvi Rauk
Organic Chemistry - J Clayden
ORGANIC CHEMISTRY 4th ed - Francis A. Carey
Organic Chemistry 4th ed - Paula Bruice
ORGANIC CHEMISTRY 4th ed Solution Manual - Francis A. Carey
Organic Chemistry 5Th Ed - John Mcmurry
Organic Chemistry 5th edition - Carey
Organic Synthesis - The Disconnection Approach
Organic Synthesis Workbook II - C. Bittner
PRACTICAL ORGANIC CHEMISTRY - FREDERICK GEORGE MANN
Preparative Carbohydrate Chemistry - Stephen Hanessian
Protective Groups in Organic Synthesis 3rd Ed - Peter G. M. Wuts
Reductions in Organic Chemistry - Hudlicky M.
Schaum's Outline of Theory and Problems of Organic Chemistry 3rd ed - HOWARD NECHAMKIN
SEMIMICRO AND MACRO ORGANIC CHEMISTRY A LABORATORY MANUAL - Nicholas D. Cneronis
Solid-Phase Organic Synthesis - Kevin Burgess
Solvents and Solvent Eects in Organic Chemistry 3rd ed - Christian Reichardt
Some Aspects Of The Chemistry And Toxic Action Of Organic Compounds Containing Phosphorous And Fluorine - BERNARD CHARLES SAUNDERS
The Art Of Problem Solving In organic Chemistry - Miguel E. Alonso
The Chemistry of Organic Derivatives of Gold and Silver - Saul Patai
The logic of chemical synthesis - Elias James Corey
The Molecular Modeling Workbook for ORGANIC CHEMISTRY - Warren J. Hehre
The Nitro Group in Organic Synthesis - Noboru Ono
The Organic Chemistry Laboratory Survival Manual 2d Ed - James Zubrick
The Organic Chemistry of Drug Synthesis VOLUME 1 - DANIEL LEDNICER
The Organic Chemistry of Drug Synthesis VOLUME 2 - DANIEL LEDNICER
The Organic Chemistry of Drug Synthesis VOLUME 3 - DANIEL LEDNICER
The Organic Chemistry of Drug Synthesis VOLUME 4 - DANIEL LEDNICER
The Practical Methods Of Organic Chemistry - LUDWIG GATTERMANN
Titanium And Zirconium In Organic Chemistry - Ilan Marek
Vogel's TEXTBOOK OF PRACTICAL ORGANIC CHEMISTRY 5th ED Revised - Brian S. Furniss

Organometallic Chemistry :
Synthesis of Organometallic Compounds - Sanshiro Komiya
The Organometallic Chemistry Of The Transition Metals 4th ed - Robert Crabtree

photochemistry :
Advances in Photochemistry, Volume 27 - Douglas C. Neckers
Elements Of Organic PhotoChemistry - Dwaine O.Cowan
Excited States and Photochemistry of Organic Molecules - Martin Klessinger
Fundamentals Of PhotoChemistry - Rohatgi Mukherjee
Introduction To Organic Photochemistry - John Coyle
Multimetallic and Macromolecular Inorganic Photochemistry -V. Ramamurthy
Organic and Inorganic Photochemistry - V. Ramamurthy
Organic Molecular Photochemistry -V. Ramamurthy
Photochemistry of small molecules - Hideo Okabe

Supramolecular chemistry :
Crystal DesignStructure and Function Perspectives in Supramolecular Chemistry Volume 7 - GAUTAM R. DESIRAJU
INTRODUCTION TO SUPRAMOLECULAR CHEMISTRY - Helena Dodziuk
Separations and Reactions in Organic Supramolecular Chemistry Perspectives in Supramolecular Chemistry. Volume 8 - Fumio Toda
Supramolecular Chemistry Fundamentals and Applications Advanced Textbook - Katsuhiko Ariga

Theoretical chemistry :

chemical kinetics :
An Introduction To Chemical Engineering Kinetics & Reactor Design - Charles G Hill, Jr
Chemical Kinetics of Solids - H. Schmalzried
Chemical Kinetics The Study Of Reaction Rates In Solution - Kenneth Connors.djv
INTRODUCTION TO CHEMICAL REACTION ENGINEERING AND KINETICS - Ronald W. Missen
Modeling of Chemical Kinetics and Reactor Design - A. Kayode Coker
Modern Aspects Of Diffusion-Controlled Reactions Cooperative Phenomena In Bimolecular Processes - E. Kotomin

Computational chemistry :
Computational Chemistry A Practical Guide for Applying Techniques to Real-World Problems - David C. Young
COMPUTATIONAL CHEMISTRY Introduction to the Theory and Applications of Molecular and Quantum Mechanics - Errol Lewars
Computational Chemistry Using the PC 3rd Ed - Donald W. Rogers
COMPUTATIONAL MODELING OF HOMOGENEOUS CATALYSIS - Feliu Maseras
Computational Organometallic Chemistry - Thomas R. Cundari
Essentials Of Computational Chemistry Theories And Models -Christopher Cramer
Essentials of Computational Chemistry Theories and Models 2d Ed - Christopher J. Cramer
HyperChem Computational Chemistry
Introduction to Computational Chemistry - Frank Jensen
Reviews in Computational Chemistry, Volume 17 - Kenny B. Lipkowitz
Reviews in Computational Chemistry, Volume 18 - Kenny B. Lipkowitz
Reviews in Computational Chemistry, Volume 19 - Kenny B. Lipkowitz
Reviews in Computational Chemistry, Volume 20 - Kenny B. Lipkowitz
Reviews in Computational Chemistry, Volume 22 - Donald Boyd

General :
A Comprehensive Treatise On Inorganic And Theoretical Chemistry Vol 2 - Mellor
A Comprehensive Treatise on Inorganic and Theoretical Chemistry vol8 - Mellor
Nanoscale Materials in Chemistry - Kenneth J. Klabunde
Molecular Gas Dynamics And The DIrect Simulation Of Gas Flows - G.A. Bird

Mathematical chemistry :
Algebraic Combinatorics In Mathematical Chemistry Methods And Algoritms - Mikhail Klin
Applied Mathematics For Physical Chemistry - James Barrante
Combinatorial Enumeration of Groups, Graphs, and Chemical Compounds - R.c. Read
Statistical Methods In Analytical Chemistry 2d ed - Peter C. Meier
Stochastic Processes In Physics, Chemistry And Biology - Jane A freund
THE MATHEMATICS OF PHYSICS and CHEMISTRY - HENRY MARGENAU


Molecular mechanics :
Molecular Quantum Mechanics 4th Ed - P. W. Atkins
Valence Bond Methods. Theory and Applications - G A Gallup

Molecular modelling :
Modelling molecular structures 2d ed - Alan Hinchliffe
Molecular modelling Principles and applications, 2e - A R Leach

Physical Chemistry :

General :
Applied Mathematics for Physical Chemistry - Barrante
Computational Methods for Protein Folding Advances in Chemical Physics, Volume 120 - Richard A. Friesner
CRC Handbook of Chemistry and Physics 85th ed - David R. Lide
Dynamics A Set of Notes on Theoretical Physical Chemistry - Jaclyn Steen
Encyclopedia of Chemical Physics and Physical Chemistry - Moore, J.H.chm
Lectures on theorerical and physical chemistry part 1, Chemical dynamics - Van't Hoff
Modern Nonlinear Optics Part I - Advances In Chem Physics 2d ed - Evans
Modern Nonlinear Optics Part II - Advances In Chem Physics 2d ed - Evans
Modern Nonlinear Optics Part III - Advances In Chem Physics 2d ed - Evans
Molecular Driving Forces; Statistical Thermodynamics in Chemistry and Biology - Dill K
Physical Chemistry For Physicians And Biologists - Ernst Cohen
Physical Chemistry for the Life Sciences - Peter Atkins
PHYSICAL CHEMISTRY OF MACROMOLECULES Basic Principles and Issues 2d Ed - S. F. SUN
Physical Chemistry of Polyelectrolytes - Tsetska Radeva
Physical Chemistry of Surfaces 6th Ed - ARTHUR W. ADAMSON
Polymer Solutions An Introduction to Physical Properties - Iwao Teraoka
Quantum dynamics in low-temperature chemistry - Benderskii, Goldanskii, Makarov

Quantum chemistry :
Fundamentals of Quantum Chemistry Molecular Spectroscopy and Modern Electronic Structure Computations - Michael Mueller
Introduction to Quantum Theory and Atomic Structure - P. A. Cox
Molecular Electronic-Structure Theory Part 1 - Trygve Helgaker
Molecular Electronic-Structure Theory Part 2 - Trygve Helgaker
New trends in quantum systems in chemistry and physics. Vol.2 - Maruani J.
PRINCIPLES OF QUANTUM MECHANICS as Applied to Chemistry and Chemical Physics - DONALD D. FITTS
Propagators in Quantum Chemistry 2nd Ed - Jan Linderberg
Quantum Mechanics In chemistry - Jack Simons
Quantum Medicinal Chemistry - Paolo Carloni
Quantum Systems in Chemistry and Physics Volume 1 Basic Problems and Model Systems - Alfonso Hern?ndez-Laguna
Strategies and Applications in Quantum Chemistry From Molecular Astrophysics to Molecular Engineering - Y. ELLINGER

Density Functional Theory :
A Chemists Guide to Density Functional Theory 2nd Ed - Wolfram Koch
density functional theory - John P. Perdew
Density Functional Theory An Approach to the Quantum Many-Body Problem - R. M. Dreizler
Density functional theory of atoms and molecules - W. Yang
The Fundamentals of Density Functional Theory - Von Prof 
رابط التورنت لتحميل الكتب هو
http://www.3babneh.com/3babneh.zip​أرجو الرد والدعاء ...........
أ


----------



## mmk02000 (16 فبراير 2009)

أريد كتالوجات سيكا عزل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور على الرد وسأحاول البحث لك قريبا إن شاء الله ...........


----------



## malika_ahmed (11 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour, s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à trouver ces livres: 
1. Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of the stability of lyophobic colloids
E. J. W. Verwey and J. Th. G. Overbeek
Ed. Elsevier Publishing Company

5. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London
je vous remercie d'avance*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مايو 2009)

sorry my brother but i don't have these books
but i found one book to u
Theory of the Stability of Lyophobic Colloids 
E. J. W. Verwey, J. Th. G. Overbeek

http://ifile.it/bfydrhp

http://rapidshare.com/files/2255716...of_lyophobic_colloids__verwey__overbeek_.djvu

don't forget to pray to me and to my parents


----------



## malika_ahmed (14 مايو 2009)

ﺟﺯﺍﻚ ﺍﻟﻟﻩ ﺍﻟﻒ ﺧﻴﺮ​ 
ﻴﺍ ﺍﺥ ﻤﻬﻨﺩﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺑﺔ​​

​


----------



## malika_ahmed (14 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour, s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à trouver ces livres: 
1. *
*Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London
*​*
**je vous remercie d'avance*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين .............


----------



## starshine238 (16 مايو 2009)

تسلمى على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ................


----------



## امل سحيم (17 مايو 2009)

الف شكر لك وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ..............


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي المشرف بس اتصور كلها كتب كيمياء وليست كتب هندسية واغلبها مكررة


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2009)

منورين أخوتي الأعزاء ........


----------



## Clooney (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## عباس المهندس (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## يحي الحربي (6 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد رائع بارك الله فيك
تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## محمد 977 (12 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## freedom lover (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2010)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .....


----------



## Moahmed_Ibrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

:7: تسلم ايدك


----------



## jassim78 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو رقة (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

